

Game Gui – A Simple Skin-Able Gui for Games - ScottWRobinson
http://voxels.blogspot.com/2015/07/opengl-game-gui-widgets-with-source.html

======
billconan
cool, I made this,

[https://github.com/shi-yan/AssortedWidgets](https://github.com/shi-
yan/AssortedWidgets)

but not as good as the one you posted.

